# Epc light sporadic and engine misfire when accelerating



## Carl0s2912 (Mar 18, 2021)

Please help what could be this


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Could be any number of causes. An EPC light automatically decreases throttle response purposely to allow you to get the car to a mechanic and no further before you do further damage. First thing to do is scan for fault codes using a scanner. The code will tell you what system is at fault.


----------



## Carl0s2912 (Mar 18, 2021)

It is not only the epc light it is the sound in the engine like a misfire or a bad pressure oil.
Give me the code p0341 I already changed coils sparkplugs, camshaft sensor, the actuator. I also Check the diafragma


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

You should try the subforum for your model group as they might have other ideas. Your vid says 2011, and this group is 2018+.


----------



## StreetGLi (May 1, 2016)

Could just need carbon cleaning. If it is from the first gen, it's probably past due. 

Sent from my LM-Q620 using Tapatalk


----------

